# Blue Fang Skeleton



## pokiecollector (Aug 26, 2004)

what does everyone think about Blue Fang Skeleton's ?


----------



## misfitsfiend (Aug 26, 2004)

They are awsome!   but I havent seen very many for sale. :?


----------



## JacenBeers (Aug 26, 2004)

I am hoping that they become more common in Canada. I want to see one in real life


----------



## rosehaired1979 (Aug 26, 2004)

There a beauty!  I want one. They only come in trade ever so often so they are fairly rare


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Aug 27, 2004)

Theyre ok, Ive seen some striking pics but everyone Ive seen in RL has just been a dull brown. Their chilecera are more irradecent like a H.lividums legs, only blue in the right light.


----------



## RichardDegville (Aug 27, 2004)

They are indeed a fantastic looking beast!

Ephebopus cyanognathus spiderling


----------



## emilsmee (Aug 27, 2004)

i have one, it doesn't look as nice as that one, maybe in a couple moults... right now mine looks like an avic kinda, lol. 
i trust that martin sent me the right sling, so i'll wait it out.


----------



## Lopez (Aug 27, 2004)

Small juvenile







Adult female







Larger juvenile


----------



## RazorRipley (Aug 27, 2004)

pokiecollector said:
			
		

> what does everyone think about Blue Fang Skeleton's ?


Total waste of money, not nearly as desirable as the beautiful murinus. Cyanognathus only become dull and just plain ordinary with age....  Save your money and buy the emerald.


----------



## Lopez (Aug 27, 2004)

RazorRipley said:
			
		

> Total waste of money, not nearly as desirable as the beautiful murinus. Cyanognathus only become dull and just plain ordinary with age....  Save your money and buy the emerald.


At 6 Euros each, they're hardly a waste of money!


----------



## tosik (Aug 27, 2004)

RichardDegville this spider's which exuviae(skin) th on picture ??? e.cyanognatus


----------



## Arachnoking (Aug 27, 2004)

that made no sense mate. please re post.

im not being nasty


----------



## FryLock (Aug 27, 2004)

tosik said:
			
		

> RichardDegville this spider's which exuviae(skin) th on picture ??? e.cyanognatus


I think he's asking Rich how many instar the sling in his pictures has had :? .


----------



## hooale (Aug 27, 2004)

RazorRipley said:
			
		

> Total waste of money, not nearly as desirable as the beautiful murinus. Cyanognathus only become dull and just plain ordinary with age....  Save your money and buy the emerald.


Do you have adult cyanognathus? If so then you would be aware that adult cyanognathus have blue fangs and i do not know so many other T's with blue fangs, so calling them 'plan ordinary' doesn't do them justice imho. But yes they are a bit expensive in the states. But that should change ion the near future as they are very easy to breed, like all Ephebopus species.


----------



## KZoo (Aug 27, 2004)

*Wishes DO come true!!*

I wanted a Blue Fang for some time ... and after a couple of heartbreaking episodes, my 2 babies are here and doing great!! Super little eaters - funny, though, one thinks he's arboreal - has a little hammock web up high in his silk plant leaf, while the other is a proper little burrower. I have only had them a few weeks, and they are fat as ticks and probably going to molt quite soon. I would say they are definitly worth the wait, as well as the determination to find them. BTW, I also have the "other skeletons" - murinus, rufescens and uatuman. All are beauties, though the Blue Fangs are just a little more ... surreal. AWESOME!!

This is my recently-molted little murinus - see, little leg markings starting!!


----------



## vulpina (Aug 27, 2004)

I have the Elerald Skeleton (E. uatuman), it is also a very nice looking T, looks alot like the cyananognathus without the blue fangs.

Andy


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Aug 28, 2004)

Yeah I have an emerald sling too, would buy one any day over a blue fang.


----------



## pokiecollector (Aug 28, 2004)

yea it's the same as an emerald skeleton exactly, just without the blue fangs, but there not really fangs.


----------



## G_Wright (Aug 28, 2004)

I have some arriving tomorrow


----------



## pokiecollector (Aug 28, 2004)

cool ! good luck with the new arrival's


----------



## Steve (Aug 28, 2004)

Hi!
I think E.cyanognathus is more beauty than E.uatuman!!

Regards,
Steffen


----------

